# htc Amaze



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

So my upgrade hit on the weekend that tmobile is giving away all Android phones.
I got 2 Amaze 4g phones for the price of shipping, $5.95.
1 to replace my HTC HD2 Leo I picked up 2 years ago, and 1 for my Wife.
The monthly bill went down $20 too.
yay!


7 business days until they arrive...too long, but meh.

Amaze


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the wrong plan! Good timing !


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

man I want that! I am stuck with the mytouch for the next year + 11months


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

prototype66 said:


> I have the wrong plan! Good timing !



Who doesn't compared to this? 
I had the option of a  Samsung GS2 but it is plastic thin, and feels cheap. Awesome screen, but I am an HTC fanboi because they use metals in the construction of a $600.00 phone.



nEighter said:


> man I want that! I am stuck with the mytouch for the next year + 11months


When I get it, you can look at it.
no touching.
just looking.
eyes only.
no hands.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just got the Razr....its pretty sweet


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will have some serious evaluating to do this fall. Switch from t-mobile to an iPhone carrier and go iPhone? Stay t-mobile and do HTC/android again? Switch from t-mobile for better coverage and stay android?

Leaning iPhone at this point. Not sure.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've always had Verizon but I may start looking at other options to see if I can save some money. I have a Droid Pro and I really like it, although next time I may get something with a bigger screen.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Just got the Razr....its pretty sweet


That bad boy was the slimmest phone, and I wanted 1 when they came out. Is that on AT&T?



DeanV said:


> I will have some serious evaluating to do this fall. Switch from t-mobile to an iPhone carrier and go iPhone? Stay t-mobile and do HTC/android again? Switch from t-mobile for better coverage and stay android?
> 
> Leaning iPhone at this point. Not sure.


It all boils down to hardware/coverage/open source for me.
Android phones mix all of those, and upgrades are released frequently.



mpminter said:


> I've always had Verizon but I may start looking at other options to see if I can save some money. I have a Droid Pro and I really like it, although next time I may get something with a bigger screen.


I have grown accustomed to the 4.3" format, anything else seems teeny now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Problem with Android is you never know if or when you will get an update. I guess iPhone can have that same issue, but seems more dependable to me. WE have had too much hit or miss with our last round of android phones. 1 good (G2), one average (MyTouch 3g), one awful (motorola Defy). 

I just want to know that whatever I buy is going to work really well. I really do not care if it is android or iOS. Either is fine.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Problem with Android is you never know if or when you will get an update. I guess iPhone can have that same issue, but seems more dependable to me. WE have had too much hit or miss with our last round of android phones. 1 good (G2), one average (MyTouch 3g), one awful (motorola Defy).
> 
> I just want to know that whatever I buy is going to work really well. I really do not care if it is android or iOS. Either is fine.


I don't rely on updates from the companies, I root the device and upload custom ROMS/radios/and kernels to customize my unit and clean out the usual flaws.
If voiding a warranty is the issue, Tmo will unlock your device and any hardware issues are still covered.

That's the entire concept behind the open source platform, tweaking is encouraged.
Not so much with the fruit phone.


A superior level of vast and reliable info about any phone in existence...

XDA

That site has kept my device current, and a joy to own.
I am running 2.3.4 gingerbread on my hd2 windows phone with info they provided.

Scary, but what a rush!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

what he said


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I don't rely on updates from the companies, I root the device and upload custom ROMS/radios/and kernels to customize my unit and clean out the usual flaws.
> If voiding a warranty is the issue, Tmo will unlock your device and any hardware issues are still covered.
> 
> That's the entire concept behind the open source platform, tweaking is encouraged.
> ...


I am going to interpret the above as: "If you are not a computer nerd, buy an iPhone or you will need to learn a lot of geeky stuff."

Thanks for the help WiseOne :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am going to interpret the above as: "If you are not a computer nerd, buy an iPhone or you will need to learn a lot of geeky stuff."
> 
> Thanks for the help WiseOne :thumbsup:


if the xda geeks do a fabulous job of dumbing it down to my level...you should be ok.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did use the xda stuff to add a fm radio to my winmo 6??? TouchproII. That is now sitting dormant in my basement somewhere.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Dean, you have an IPad right? I think IPhone would be a great option, as you you can use the cloud to sync both. I love the fact that my laptops, IPhone and IPad all sync, if I download an app on one, it goes to all.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an android phone, iPad, and. PC, so it is hard to say one is the definitive right move, but I think I have more $ in iOS apps, so that may be the deciding factor this fall.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Google now owns Motorola...a combination that will release monster beasts capable of obliterating the competition.

My future prediction is a Droid, and Windows existence.
Without a visionary at the helm, the magic that sustains Apple will surely fade over time.

Android is just warming up.
Windows is Microsoft.

Win8 tablets...sweet mercy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Our worst phone ever by a loooooooonnnnnggggggg shot was a ruggedized Motorola defy.

I have never been happy with a windows computer to date. Yet to try an apple though.

Win8 as a tablet interested me until I found out it would not run full programs that the desktop win8 runs.

Google is beginning to concern me a bit. I think the best approach is not to put all your data and stuff with one company. Shoot, google and facebook know where I am better than I do most days.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Our worst phone ever by a loooooooonnnnnggggggg shot was a ruggedized Motorola defy.
> 
> I have never been happy with a windows computer to date. Yet to try an apple though.
> 
> ...


yeah, motoblur is yuk.
now that should change wih googs in charge.
it's too late to worry about google, it was too late 6 years ago.

I'm not much into minimalism which is Apple's (Steve Jobs') bread and butter, it's neat, but looking at the Amaze is more fun.
and raises my heart rate a couple beats.
I can't speak to PC's, windows on a Frankenstein set up gets us by, but anymore 98% of my internet/tech needs are done on my phone.

never imagined this even 10 years ago...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Razr is Verizon, at least what I have. The bloatware is annoying, and im terrified to try and root it. You can get updates at any time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this is me showing researchhound my new phone up grade











he said something about me being in the cloud(s) but in synch with the crank

I didn't understand

All I know is I can hear every call, hear the damn thing ring, never misplace it, and never wear down the battery


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> this is me showing researchhound my new phone up grade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old biddy...

lol


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet goodness.
They arrived yesterday, been busy working.

They weren't supposed to be 100% free...lol, they goofed, and had to honor the original deal.
Long story, I won.

Killer piece of hardware.
I strongly recommend for Tmo heads.

Pics...


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

How do i get my android tablet a samsung galaxy to work with my hp office jet 100 mobile printer?


----------

